# clarks hill



## drewclayon (Jun 30, 2013)

Has Clark's hill died off or is it just my spots 


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## creeksidelc (Jun 30, 2013)

It has died off for us too. The last 2 trips have been VERY slow!


----------



## TREY1984 (Jun 30, 2013)

So i guess it wasn't me. I been there a few times and didn't catch nothing. I feel much better now I thought I lost all my skills


----------



## drewclayon (Jun 30, 2013)

yeah we shot from 11pm to 5am the other night shot 5 fish all night  


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## creeksidelc (Jun 30, 2013)

It was real good this spring but from the looks of lately I may go once more this year and call it quits. Its about time to start chasing  honkers....


----------



## drewclayon (Jun 30, 2013)

heck yeah it is


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## rollins 93 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Its a Waste of Time*

Shot this one up there a few weeks ago and have shot some smaller cats and a few gar but the carp are gone idk what happen to the lake but it fell off


----------



## drewclayon (Jul 1, 2013)

yeah we shooting a good bit of gar but have only saw 3 carp last 6 trips


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 4, 2013)

The cats are up! We have been hammering the cats on the rip rap


----------



## drewclayon (Jul 4, 2013)

I hear ya we gettin on em to


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jul 6, 2013)

We got a shoot on the hill July 27 at parksville ramp


----------

